# Dental decisions - home or abroad?



## Gaothfar (11 Sep 2013)

Faced with a substantial cost for major mouth refurbishment (eight implants and more), I am trying to decide between Ireland and Hungary for the work. I find many posts, mostly old ones, cautioning against Hungary but they seem to be from dentists practising in Ireland. Experiences from friends and friends of friends who have take the Hungarian route all seem positive.

I noticed in the small print of one Hungarian practise that I would be required to have an annual check-up in Budapest to keep the guarantee and I have a big fear of arriving home and then having tooth pain.

I have been quoted €13,000 by one Hungarian clinic and it would be at least double that in Ireland. Do Irish dentists accept payment by standing order?

And what of the Hungarian dentists in Ireland - Cork and Limerick? I wonder if they charge Irish or Hungarian prices and if their work is okay.

The real alternative is a set of plastic teeth in a glass beside the bed but the wife would divorce me and I'm not ready to give up on life just yet.

Any advice gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Slim (12 Sep 2013)

Hi Gaothfar.

My brother-in-law had extensive dental work carried out in Turkey last year with final check up this year. He cannot speak highly enough of the dentist and the work carried out. He expected some discomfort and pain but all was painless and he had crowns and veneers etc. Total cost for this was €5,000 approx and he reckons it would have set him back €15-20k in Ireland. I can get the name of the dentist if you want and PM you. I have no connection with the dental profession in any country and had my own crowns done here, but for a mouthful of work, I would consider it.

PS: re the comments on a lot of surgery done in a little time, in Turkey the work was spread over a week or so as he and my sister booked two week holiday there. I don't what he had done would class as serious surgery!


----------



## Steven Barrett (12 Sep 2013)

My dad had all his teeth redone and was going to go to Hungary but didn't in the end. Apparently, they do a lot of quite serious dental surgery on you in a matter of days.  Something that is advised against here. He ended up going up the north to have it done. it was spread out over a lot longer period of time.

When going somewhere like Hungary, always check out their liability laws and make sure your dentist has insurance. You don't want to end up with a mouth of no teeth and no financial recourse.


----------



## Jim2007 (12 Sep 2013)

Well I can't speak about Ireland, but here in Switzerland most consumer advise agencies advise against Eastern Europe as they feel too much surgery is done in one session...  They recommend Germany - it is still cheaper the Switzerland, but not of course as cheap as the East.


----------



## Gaothfar (13 Sep 2013)

There are two (at least) 'Hungarian' dental clinics operating in Ireland with all treatment carried out in Ireland. What makes them 'Hungarian' is the fact that the staff are from Hungary and the prices are between Irish and Hungarian.

I'm going for a quote to both as I really like the idea of being treated in Ireland, in case of a problem. One clinic offers deferred payments and the idea of getting my teeth on the HP is also comforting.


----------



## Kano (15 Sep 2013)

Gaothfar said:


> There are two (at least) 'Hungarian' dental clinics operating in Ireland with all treatment carried out in Ireland. What makes them 'Hungarian' is the fact that the staff are from Hungary and the prices are between Irish and Hungarian.
> 
> I'm going for a quote to both as I really like the idea of being treated in Ireland, in case of a problem. One clinic offers deferred payments and the idea of getting my teeth on the HP is also comforting.



If you need alot of work done like you do ,then extensive work abroad is not on .
It needs to be done gradually and in steps.

If you need to get specialised dental work done by Irish dentists,root canals,crowns,implants ,then you will pay through the nose.
Its a cartel .

I have had 2 root canals done in the last year by Irish endodontists .
800 euro per tooth for less than 2 hours work and both teeth arent right.

One has a crack ,it should never have been root treated,and will almost certainly need extraction in the future and the other one is still sore .
The guy I went to is saying the root canals are fine .
He had the neck to tell me that if I used Corsodyl mouthwash the pain would go away !

I have had alot of dental work done recently and I have come to the conclusion that most specialists are parasitic cowboys who are only interested in taking your money and giving a substandard service.

There is a hungarian oral surgeon in Cork who is a specialist at implants and you can get the work done there in stages and you wont be robbed.


----------



## Eithneangela (15 Sep 2013)

I have to agree that the very high cost of dental stuff (whatever it is, implants, root canal, crowns etc.) in Ireland is extremely high. However, that has to be balanced with the potential impact of problems while getting stuff done abroad - maybe one of the worst things to happen to anyone is not to have front teeth for a while! And then to rely on getting a cheap flight back to Eastern Europe to get the problem sorted! I realise that this does not happen all the time, but it almost happened to me - I was just lucky (!) that I paid top price for a dentist in Ireland who pulled out all the stops to ensure that I had teeth with which to eat, smile, and be human! On balance, I think if I had not had problems with my teeth in my twenties (now in the sixties), I may have been courageous and gone for the treatment abroad. So, life is all about where you are.


----------



## macdo (15 Sep 2013)

Prices are cheaper here than in the past. You need to factor in return visits. Get a new dentist in South if needed.


----------



## newdawn (16 Sep 2013)

Hi there, I'm here to tell you that the dental clinic I attended in Budapest (Kreativ Dental) was excellent. Its about four years since I went over and I was freaking out, worrying not only about my teeth - I had a bridge and all sorts done- but also worried in case it was inferior work. When I came home I went to a new Irish dentist and she painstakingly went over my mouth, almost looking for a problem . She had to dad to admit it was good work. Same story with my aunt. And now my husband is planning a visit. It's  waaay cheaper; the dentists are highly skilled; the actual clinic is state of the art.  Yes, you may have to factor in a few trips. My husband needs to sort out a new bridge and have two root canals . They are saying two visits with a possible third if the root canals don't respond immediately. But there are offers on the hotels and you can pick up reasonable flights if you plan ahead. I say go for it. Don't be worried at all. Check out the website of the clinic I mention....lots of info and price lists etc.


----------



## Bronte (19 Mar 2015)

How much is root canal in Ireland?  I had it done in the last year and I'm just wondering.


----------



## goodnews (19 Mar 2015)

Definitely would not advise getting treatment abroad.  Am getting implants done in the North and all the work is being done in stages allowing the gums to heal. Have been prescribed antibiotics to ensure that I don't get any infection. Couldn't  imagine getting it done in a short period of time as it is serious work , I didn't realise beforehand how much work was involved in getting implants.  Unfortunately sterling is not in my favour!


----------



## browtal (21 Mar 2015)

Bronte said:


> How much is root canal in Ireland?  I had it done in the last year and I'm just wondering.



I had two  root canal's done 3 years ago at €800 each  Browtal


----------

